# Mouse droppings look like bright colored bird seed?



## MO99999 (Apr 11, 2013)

I have found what looks like bird seed in some boxes of clothing in my garage & attic. They don't look like normal mouse droppings. What could these be?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

bird seed?:huh:


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

I guess it depends what the mouse was eating.:laughing:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Please go back and add your location to your profile!!!
Just go to Quick links to edit.
No picture
Could be anything from fruit bats, mice, rats, birds ECT.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

Mouse droppings look like dark brown kernels of rice.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Pesticide baits sometimes look like or are grain. I take it you did not put this stuff in the boxes though? Are holes chewed in the boxes where something got in and out? Squirrels will carry excess food to store and then forget where they stored it. 

Insect/larvae sacks? Noticing more moths, etc. than usual?


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

They got into your Skittles. They like to taste the rainbow, but I let them taste a glue pad instead.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 2, 2013)

If they have fed on decon bait their droppings will look bluish green but they will stop in a short while.


----------

